# Wyeast



## Batz (20/11/03)

anyone seen those posters in the HBS that have the range and uses of wyeast?
And is there any site I can download one ?
Cheers batz


----------



## PostModern (21/11/03)

Not in a handy PDF form or anything, but wyeast's site has a complete listing here. 

I'm a White Labs man myself. ESB gave me a White Labs pamphlet with all their strains on it.


----------



## Batz (21/11/03)

I buy my teast mail order from Grumpys , I don't think they carry White Labs yeast , I would love to try it


----------



## Doc (21/11/03)

Ask your HBS. If you are a good customer they should be able to give you one (or get one in for you).
That is how I got my White Labs chart. 
I'd bought a number of yeasts and lots of other stuff from them. They new me, so when I asked for the chart it was no problem.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (21/11/03)

teast ? ....Yeast

I'll try ythat Doc


----------



## Batz (21/11/03)

ythat ? that

bloody keyboard , can't be me !


----------

